# Apivar Expiration - Sealed



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The package says good for two years from manufacture. The manufacturing date is in the crimp seal. From my experience that is sealed strips.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The Apivar we get here has an expirey date written on it. But if yours does not, it is good for 2 years after manufacture, if kept sealed.

The way it works, amitraz is very unstable, and the product starts to degrade as soon as it is made. So the company have to choose at what time frame they call the strips expired, they have decided on 2 years. Thing is, at 2 years there is still good enough activity in the strips for them to work well. If you have 3 year old strips, no point throwing them away. Activity will have dropped more than 2 year old strips, maybe just put another strip or two in the hive to make up for that. 

And for safety if you had some way to measure the mite kill just to be sure.

BTW I have used strips 2 1/2 years since manufacture and they did just as good a job as new ones.


----------



## jkard883 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, very informative. Mine have the date stamped, but are from 2013, so may be too old at this point.


----------

